# behold my POWER



## Joshua Randall (Mar 6, 2003)

Now, witness the awesome fire-power of this fully armed and operational COMMUNITY SUPPORTER!

Muuuuuhahahaha!

*lightning crackles, thunder booms*

The search function kicks you-know-what. Woot!


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 6, 2003)

welcome to the club! good choice on your part


----------



## gamecat (Mar 6, 2003)

I would given that I can get a community supporter account, but I cannot stand paypal. Welcome aboard, Joshua Randall. Join the HIVE when you can...


----------



## Mark (Mar 6, 2003)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Maldur (Mar 6, 2003)

fresh meat for the grinder he!



good job!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 6, 2003)

Velcome to my underground lair...

No, wait, that's a different website. Sorry.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 6, 2003)

Hope you enjoy your new CS status, Joshua  (and yes, the search function really is all that)


----------



## Horacio (Mar 6, 2003)

Welcome to the supporters, Joshua!


----------



## CrazyMage (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey, I'm new too!  Got my CS account this weekend.

*waits for kind words, Muffin Basket of Welcoming*


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 7, 2003)

Joshua, CrazyMage,
Congratulations on your new Community Supporterness (or is it Supportity?). Joshua, you should think up a snazzy handle and thanks for using your full name. I was starting to feel a bit wierd.  

Steve


----------



## Crothian (Mar 7, 2003)

It's all about the snazzy tag line under the name


----------



## Joshua Randall (Mar 7, 2003)

Well, I was originally "JERandall" (my first initial, middle initial, and last name), but I wanted to use my full name... can't remember why I didn't to begin with. So I took the opportunity to fix that oversight upon becoming a Community Supporter.

As for snazzy handles... I'm just not very snazzy. (Y'know how on MUDs you can make a description for your character? Mine was, "You see nothing special."  )

*** Oh yeah: Now that C.S. accounts are sold through RPGNow, you should be able to pay for them with credit card instead of using PayPal.


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 7, 2003)

CrazyMage said:
			
		

> *Hey, I'm new too!  Got my CS account this weekend.
> 
> *waits for kind words, Muffin Basket of Welcoming* *





 muffin basket? has crothian been handing out "orc muffins" again?

 man, that guy is reprehensible. people! it is not a real muffin anymore than a horse apple is a real apple, DO NOT EAT THE MUFFINS!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 7, 2003)

*pauses with half eaten muffin in mouth*

Wha?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 7, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> DO EAT THE MUFFINS! They are very good and healthy.  This section was not edited by Crothian.   *






Honest, not edited by me.

 edited by Crothian above post and all


----------



## CrazyMage (Mar 7, 2003)

Crothian told me that they were pickled fig muffins, and were supposed to "taste a little funny." 

I'm going to go throw up now.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 7, 2003)

I think you just earned the title: "Shall I eat the Muffin?" Joshua.

Rav "Earned my Custom Title the hard way"


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 8, 2003)

do you know the muffin man, the muffin man the muffin man?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 8, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *do you know the muffin man, the muffin man the muffin man? *




did you take a bite of of the muffin man, the muffin man


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 9, 2003)

to review, muffins bad, crothian bad.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 9, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *to review, muffins bad, crothian bad. *




Can I insterest you in a Biscuit then?


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 9, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Can I insterest you in a Biscuit then?   *



Umm, Crothian?  Why are these biscuits shaped like dog bones?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 9, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Umm, Crothian?  Why are these biscuits shaped like dog bones? *




Coincidence, have another


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 9, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Umm, Crothian?  Why are these biscuits shaped like dog bones? *




 only dungannon could read this thread and worry about the SHAPE od his food and not the content


----------

